# Grace-land



## mskoala (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Lissa (Mar 8, 2006)

Graceland? Hehehe. Cute! Those pictures are so adorable!! :inlove:


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 8, 2006)

Love this one!






Cutie!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 9, 2006)

What a lovely Dutch girl. Love her running through the dogs legs 

Jan


----------



## Nessa1487 (Mar 9, 2006)

awww, so sweet!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 9, 2006)

Dutchie!!!:inlove:


----------



## mskoala (Mar 18, 2006)

this morning Grace got out of her play penarea. She was veyr sneaky about it though. Icouldn't find her, so I called Tim downstairs to help me. Andshe'd hidden in her box inher pen. But, what really gave heraway was the poop she left in the hallway. sneakywabbit! :bunnydance:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 27, 2006)

aww... i love her little white nose!!!:inlove:


----------



## blackdutch (Mar 27, 2006)

Aww, I love Dutch! She's a cutie!



Our bunnies can be twins! :bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## mskoala (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm torn up as to what to do about Grace whenthis baby comes. I"m not sure if I should keep her.I adore her, but I'm just not sure that I will be able to give her thelove and attention she needs. arg.


----------



## mskoala (May 2, 2006)

I've decided to build grace a hutch.I'm not sure how easy that will be with the expanding belly andall. But, we'll see I suppose. Tim wants to have anopen bottomed one that we can move around the yard so she can munch ongrass all day. And I'm open to that, but I tihnk maybe only apartly open bottom and something to secure it to the groundsomehow. like tent stakes or something. And then inthe winter move her into the patio area by the garage as it willprovide a little more protection. I wonder how she'll dealwith the wild bunnies that live in our yard. At least theones john doesn't shoot. Dirty old bastard.


----------



## muchloveforbunny (May 3, 2006)

WOW, your dog and rabbit get along? awesome.


----------



## charlottes mum (May 3, 2006)

:bunnydance:aaawww he is sooo cute


----------



## Lissa (May 3, 2006)

Cool! That should save you some workcleaning up the cage, huh? Be sure to post pictures when youget it built.


----------



## mskoala (May 20, 2006)

the mad escape bunny was at it again!I went downstairs this morning and almost stepped on her. Shewas hopping around the hallway. Just all of a sudden I sawher and lucky I did otherwise it would have been *SPLAT* 

and as soon as she saw me she knew what she'd done b/c she made tracks back to her cage. 

silly wabbit.


----------



## naturestee (May 20, 2006)

But mom! She's just playing!

Isn't it funny that they know when they've been bad? Especially when they try to cover it up.


----------



## mskoala (May 20, 2006)

she's lucky she didn't get stepped on one of themultiple times I went to the bathroom during the night! Shealso chewed a ahole in her food bag, so who knows how much sheate.


----------



## mskoala (May 22, 2006)

we moved grace outside yesterday. I'lltake a pic at some point and put it up. she's such a cutelittle bunny


----------



## Pipp (May 22, 2006)

*mskoala wrote:*


> I'm torn up as to what to do about Grace when this babycomes. I"m not sure if I should keep her. I adoreher, but I'm just not sure that I will be able to give her the love andattention she needs. arg.


Missed this before! IMO, you should definitely keep her, butget her a bunny friend. Two bonded bunnies don't need muchhuman interaction. They also keep each other busy so theycause less trouble -- although I much admit there's been a fewinstances of 'partners in crime.'  

I've got five bunnies, they were all singles when I got them, and Ifelt so guilty not spending much time with the 'back room bunny' or the'bathtub bunny'. But now we're all happy couples -- includingme andPipp, who are bonded. (I was also bonded toDill, but when Sherry came along, he dropped me like anoldshoe).  But they're far less of aworry. They're very happy.  

sas pipp:bunnyheartdill:brownbunnysherry:bunny24radarand darry:toastingbuns


----------



## mskoala (May 22, 2006)

that's an idea!! Thanks!


----------



## mskoala (Jun 8, 2006)

i should re-name this the stories of the madescape bunny. I opened the screen door to Grace's patio thismorning and she came racing at me trying to escape. So,luckily, I saw her and got the door shut. Picked her up andre-arranged her space so she coudln't get out, again. crazywabbit.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 8, 2006)

Silly bunny!

Got any new pics? I want to see her hutch! How does she like it out there?


----------



## mskoala (Jun 8, 2006)

I haven't built her a hutch yet. Ishould. right now she's just enclosed in an area of theporch. She seems ok, except the mad dash thismorning. :bunnydance:

I'll take some pics and put them up


----------

